# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΑΓΧΟΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΝΟΣ

## pepe

Γεια σε όλους,

Μετά από καιρό ξαναεπισκέπτομαι τη σελίδα για να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την εξέλιξη της δικής μου διαταραχής πανικού
Μπορώ να πω πλέον ότι μετά από εξάμηνη περίπου φαρμακευτική αγωγή με xanax και efexor κατάφερα σχεδόν να επανέλθω τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες κατά την κρίση μου στο 90% του καλού μου εαυτού που είχα αφήσει 1,5 σχεδόν χρόνο πριν, όταν στα 34 μου είχα άξαφνα μπει σ αυτούς τους εφιάλτες των αγχωτικών διαταραχών, των φοβιών, της νοσοφοβίας (κάμποσες επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς) και των κρίσεων πανικού.
Εδώ και 3 μήνες έχω σταματήσει την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, ξεπέρασα τη φάση των συμπτωμάτων απεξάρτησης των αντικαταθλιπτικών (Efexor) και παρόλο που σίγουρα κατά περιόδους έχω αραιά και που δυσάρεστες σκέψεις και φοβίες πιστεύω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο για την πλήρη επαναφορά μου.
Κάτι όμως που με ανησυχεί είναι η εμφάνιση κάποιων συμπτωμάτων στον ύπνο μου, και για να είμαι ακριβής στη φάση πριν κοιμηθώ κανονικά και βαθιά.. Το προσδιορίζω το πολύ στο πρώτο 15λεπτο-20λεπτο μετά την κατάκλιση. Έτσι λοιπόν όταν πέφτω στο κρεββάτι, την ώρα της χαλάρωσης όπου έχω κλείσει τα μάτια και νιώθω ότι με παίρνει ο ύπνος κάνω ακούσια νευρικά τινάγματα του κεφαλιού μου που θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζουν με αυτά κάποιου ανθρώπου που έχει κάποιο τικ. Αυτά στο σύνολό τους είναι από 1 έως και καμιά φορά 7 και όχι συνεχόμενα, κατά την περίοδο αυτή της προκαταρκτικής φάσης του ύπνου. Τα διαισθάνομαι ότι γίνονται αλλά δεν ξυπνώ κανονικά συνεχίζω τον ύπνο μου συνήθως
Επίσης εκτός του παραπάνω άλλο ένα σύμπτωμα που εμφανίζεται πάλι στην ίδια χρονική φάση ( αυτό κάπως πιο αραιά ) είναι να νιώθω καμία φορά πάλι ότι μου κόβεται η ανάσα ή κάτι σαν να έχω ξεχάσει να εισπνεύσω ή να εκπνεύσω.δε μπορώ ακριβώς να το προσδιορίσω. Μ αυτό τινάζω το κεφάλι μου πάλι, κάνω συνήθως ακούσια ένα νευρικό τικ στο πρόσωπο και αναπνέω ή εκπνέωδε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αυτό όταν γίνεται αν και διαρκεί σχεδόν δευτερόλεπτα με φοβίζει ιδιαίτερα γιατί ξυπνάω κανονικά και συνοδεύεται φυσικά από φόβο.
Πρέπει να πω ότι αυτά τα συμπτώματα άρχισα να τα έχω περίπου 4-5 μήνες δηλαδή 2 περίπου μήνες πριν σταματήσω την αγωγή με φάρμακα δηλαδή δεν τα είχα εξ αρχής της ιστορίας μου με την αγχωτική μου διαταραχή (δηλαδή με εξαίρεση αυτούς τους τελευταίους μήνες είχα κανονικό ύπνο πριν). Επίσης δε συμβαίνουν σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά περιοδικά 3 4 φορές την εβδομάδα και αφού με πάρει τελικά ο ύπνος.δεν έχω άλλες ενοχλήσεις ούτε ξυπνάω πάλι πριν σηκωθώ το πρωί.
Σχετίζονται όλα αυτά με τις αγχωτικές διαταραχές ή πρέπει αλλού να αναζητήσω την αιτία πχ στην άπνοια ύπνου? Γεγονός είναι ότι κάποιες φορές ροχαλίζω αλλά όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα συμβαίνουν στο αρχικό στάδιο του ύπνου μου, ενώ ποτέ δεν έχω ξυπνήσει από τον ύπνο μέσα και να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες. ούτε νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένος ή νυσταγμένος κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει παρόμοια συμπτώματα ή κάποιος που μπορεί να με κατευθύνει????

----------


## Black Rose

Pepe,

O γιατρός που σου έδωσε την φαρμακευτική αγωγή μπορεί να σου απαντήσει αν ειναι παρενέργειες ή κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό, ίσως και τίποτε...

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by pepe_
> Γεια σε όλους,
> 
> Κάτι όμως που με ανησυχεί είναι η εμφάνιση κάποιων συμπτωμάτων στον ύπνο μου, και για να είμαι ακριβής στη φάση πριν κοιμηθώ κανονικά και βαθιά.. Το προσδιορίζω το πολύ στο πρώτο 15λεπτο-20λεπτο μετά την κατάκλιση. Έτσι λοιπόν όταν πέφτω στο κρεββάτι, την ώρα της χαλάρωσης όπου έχω κλείσει τα μάτια και νιώθω ότι με παίρνει ο ύπνος κάνω ακούσια νευρικά τινάγματα του κεφαλιού μου που θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζουν με αυτά κάποιου ανθρώπου που έχει κάποιο τικ. Αυτά στο σύνολό τους είναι από 1 έως και καμιά φορά 7 και όχι συνεχόμενα, κατά την περίοδο αυτή της προκαταρκτικής φάσης του ύπνου. Τα διαισθάνομαι ότι γίνονται αλλά δεν ξυπνώ κανονικά συνεχίζω τον ύπνο μου συνήθως
> Επίσης εκτός του παραπάνω άλλο ένα σύμπτωμα που εμφανίζεται πάλι στην ίδια χρονική φάση ( αυτό κάπως πιο αραιά ) είναι να νιώθω καμία φορά πάλι ότι μου κόβεται η ανάσα ή κάτι σαν να έχω ξεχάσει να εισπνεύσω ή να εκπνεύσω.δε μπορώ ακριβώς να το προσδιορίσω. Μ αυτό τινάζω το κεφάλι μου πάλι, κάνω συνήθως ακούσια ένα νευρικό τικ στο πρόσωπο και αναπνέω ή εκπνέωδε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αυτό όταν γίνεται αν και διαρκεί σχεδόν δευτερόλεπτα με φοβίζει ιδιαίτερα γιατί ξυπνάω κανονικά και συνοδεύεται φυσικά από φόβο.
> Πρέπει να πω ότι αυτά τα συμπτώματα άρχισα να τα έχω περίπου 4-5 μήνες δηλαδή 2 περίπου μήνες πριν σταματήσω την αγωγή με φάρμακα δηλαδή δεν τα είχα εξ αρχής της ιστορίας μου με την αγχωτική μου διαταραχή (δηλαδή με εξαίρεση αυτούς τους τελευταίους μήνες είχα κανονικό ύπνο πριν). Επίσης δε συμβαίνουν σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά περιοδικά 3 4 φορές την εβδομάδα και αφού με πάρει τελικά ο ύπνος.δεν έχω άλλες ενοχλήσεις ούτε ξυπνάω πάλι πριν σηκωθώ το πρωί.


pepe,
ο παραπάνω αναλυτικός, απόλυτα ακριβής και λεπτομερειακός τρόπος σκέψης και έφρασης της ανησυχίας σου, αναρωτιέμαι αν μοιάζει με τον τρόπο σου καθόλη τη διάρκεια της αγχωτικής διαταραχής που πέρασες ή για να το γενικεύσω, αναρωτιέμαι αν μοιάζει με τον τρόπο που λειτουργείς γενικότερα ως προσωπικότητα. Αν η απάντηση είναι ναι, ίσως θα έπρεπε να επανεξετάσεις μήπως αυτή νέα ανησυχία σου, είναι ένα μέρος του αγχωτικού/φοβικού τρόπου με τον οποίο ερμηνεύεις τα πράγματα.

----------


## pepe

αγαπητή dodoni,

έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Γενικότερα σαν χαρακτήρας δίνω βαρύτητα στην λεπτομέρεια και θα μπορούσα να αυτοχαρακτηριστώ ως τελειομανής. Η τελειομανία όμως αυτή με κουράζει αφάνταστα διότι σπάνια έχω το σθένος ή την όρεξη να προβώ σε όλα όσα έχω προγραμματίσει ότι πρέπει να γίνουν καθώς συγχρόνως είμαι και λίγο ....τεμπέλης. Ίσως να ακούγεται αντιφατικό τελειομανής τεμπέλης...αλλά έτσι κάπως το βιώνω.
Πρέπει να πω επίσης ότι από την εμφάνιση της διαταραχής και μετά η τελειομανία μου εντάθηκε σε σημείο που ίσως να είναι και υποχονδρική. Για παράδειγμα αναφέρω ότι πολλές φορές έφτασα στο σημείο να μετράω με το μέτρο αποστάσεις ώστε να τοποθετήσω στην εντέλεια τα έπιπλα ή τα χαλιά στο καινούργιο σπίτι.
Τώρα σχετικά με τα συμπτώματα που προαναφέρω έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάποιες φορές (όχι πάντα) συνδυάζονται με δυσάρεστες σκέψεις ή εικόνες που μου ρχονται εκείνη την ώρα του αρχικού ύπνου. Επίσης παρατηρώ κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας μία υπερευαισθησία φυσικά σε δυσάρεστα σωματικά μηνύματα (τσιμπήματα στην καρδιά, αρρυθμία δηλ σαν να χάνω κάποιο παλμό, ξαφνικό αίσθημα καψίματος σε κάποιο σημείο του σώματος κλπ) αλλά ακόμα και σε απότομους θορύβους. Πχ η γυναίκα μου μπορεί ξαφνικά να κάνει μέσα στην ησυχία καθώς βλέπουμε tv ενα \"Τσ..τσ..τσ\" δυσανασχετόντας για αυτό που βλέπει ...και αμέσως πετάγομαι! 
Δυστυχώς τώρα που γράφω αν και τα συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα στον ύπνο μετριάστηκαν....επανείλθε το άγχος μου λόγω κάποιου δυσάρεστου γεγονότος και αναφέρομαι σχετικά σε νέο ποστ με θέμα \"κι ενώ νόμιζα ότι το χα ξεπεράσει...¨\"

----------

